
I got 15,000 requests on my app in less than 24 hours - arthtyagi
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-got-15000-requests-on-my-learn-to-code-app-in-less-than-24-hours-e62x3e8s
======
pmachinery
Presumably by spamming it to HN at least ten times in 24 hours.

